# 2A+2Ch VHI company plan plus select €2,662. Best plan for kids?



## fobs (25 Feb 2013)

We are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids and currently on company plan plus select. The price is double for us adults especially as my husband attends hospital regularly with a heart condition.

Would prefer to have no excess for the adults and current policy is 125 excess and costs 1031 for next year each.

However the kids is costing over 300 each and never used it last few years so want a cheaper plan for the kids. 

Any suggestions? Our renewal date is 01/04/13


----------



## snowyb (26 Feb 2013)

Hi fobs,

Are you only interested in alternatives with VHI, or are you interested in considering options with other health providers?

If you are interested in switching, Laya Healthcare have good offers worth considering as follows:

Adult Options:     Company Care Plus        Price  1059pa

This plan ticks all the boxes you require, no hospital excess, it has much better outpatient cover, at a good price.

NOTE;  There will be a price increase on the above plan from 1st April 2013, which is also your renewal date. 
 However, if you wanted to avoid the price increase, you can sign up with Laya on 29th March 2013 for the current price.

Kids Options:
Health Smart Plan                  Price per child   130pa
                               or 
Health Smart Family               Price per child    200pa (with out-patients)

 Note:
There will be no price increase on the childrens plans above on 1st April 2013.
There is a 3% charge with Laya if you pay by instalments.


So, overall cost for 2adult + 2kids as follows:

Company Care Plus     1059 x 2 adults =  2118
Health Smart Plan        130 x 2 kids    =    260

Total Cost 2378 + 3%charge = 2449pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&294&295/ 



VHI Alternatives;

The cheapest kids plan worth considering with VHI is One Plan Choice,
price per child is 233.50pa upto 28 Feb 2013.

The cheapest plan with no excess, including outpatient cover with VHI is:
Company Plan Extra Level 3, price per adult is 1180pa upto 28 Feb 2013.

NOTE: There is a price increase on 50 plans with VHI on 1st March 2013. 
 It is not clear from the HIA website which plans will be increased on that date.


Overall cost as follows:
Company Plan Extra Level 3  x  2 adults =  2360
One Plan Choice x 2 kids                     =    466

Total cost 2826 + increase on 1/3/2013 if applicable.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&290/


Snowyb


----------



## fobs (26 Feb 2013)

Thanks Snowyb for that. Have been with VHI for over 20 years since I started working and was reluctant to change but the plans you have outlined make it a no brainer for the savings to be made.


----------



## snowyb (26 Feb 2013)

fobs said:


> Thanks Snowyb for that. Have been with VHI for over 20 years since I started working and was reluctant to change but the plans you have outlined make it a no brainer for the savings to be made.



When making the switch to Laya, just make sure you sign up with effect on 
29th March 2013.  This will ensure you avoid the increase on 1 April 2013.

Your renewal date for 2014 will be reset to 1st March 2014 - so you will only have 11 monthly payments upto 28 February 2014.

Snowyb


----------



## snowyb (4 Mar 2013)

Hi fobs,

I refer to my previous post of 26th Feb 2013 which suggested alternative options for switching plans.

Note;  The 2 Health Smart childrens plans quoted have increased in price since  1st March 2013,  which I wasn't fully aware 
of when writing the post.  The new prices for these 2 kids plans are too expensive to consider.  I apologise for the error.

The VHI plans originally quoted were included in the 50 plans increased on 1st March 2013, so the prices previously quoted are now out of date.


I have updated a revised set of options to consider with both Laya Healthcare and VHI Healthcare.


LAYA Healthcare

Adult Options:

Option 1;      Company Care Plus;             Price per adult:   1059 (1090)   (good hospital cover,no hospital excess,higher outpatients 75% refund)

Option 2:      Total Health Choice;            Price per adult;     874 (900)  (good hospital cover,with 100 excess,good outpatients 50% refund)

Price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?104&198&323/


Kids Options:

Option 1:      Essential First;                     Price per child;     195 (200)   (public hospital cover only, limited outpatient cover)

Option 2:      Essential Connect;               Price per child;     219 (225)   (public + private hospital cover,  limited outpatient cover)

Option 3:      Total Health Choice;            Price per child;     273 (281)   (public + private + hi-tech hospital cover, good outpatient cover 50%)

Price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?285&282&323/


You can mix and match the above options to suit each person according to individual need if you want, here are just a few examples:

EXAMPLE 1                                                          
Adult option 1;  Husband        1090;                      
Adult option 2;  Yourself          900;                       
Kids option 3;    281 x 2          562;                                                                                             
Total overall cost;   2552                                                                                

EXAMPLE 2
Adult Option 1:   1090 x 2 = 2180
Kids Option 2:      225 x 2 =   450
Total Overall cost;  2630

EXAMPLE 3
Adult Option 1:  Husband  1090;
Adult Option 2:  Yourself    900;
Kids Option 1:    200 x 2    400;
Total Overall Cost    2390

NOTE;    A general price increase will apply on 1st April 2013 with LAYA,  but you can renew with effect from 29th March 2013 to avoid 
this price increase. 
  When phoning Laya,  say about a week before 1/4/2013,  make sure to specify you want to renew on 29th March 2013 to 
avoid the price increase.
Your renewal date for 2014 will be re-set to 1st March 2014  -   so you will only have 11 monthly payments upto 28 Feb 2014.





VHI HEALTHCARE Alternative revised options since price increases 1st March 2013.

Adult Options

Adult Option 1;       Plan PMI  05 11;              Price per adult;      1244pa  (good hospital cover,no hosp excess + higher outpatient cover)

Adult Option 2:       Plan PMI 14 11;               Price per adult;      1014pa  ( good hospital cover,hosp excess 75 + good outpatient cover)price increase 28/3/13

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?104&232&290/

Kids Options

Kids Option 1;          One Plan Starter             Price per child;       200pa   (public hospital cover only, no outpatient cover)

Kids Option 2:          One Plan Choice            Price per child;        244pa   (public + private + hi-tech hospital cover, no outpatient cover )

Kids Option 3:          Plan PMI  14 11              Price per child;       355pa    (public + private + hi-tech cover, good outpatient cover)price increase due 28/3/13

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?103&290&257/


Price comparison with LAYA;

EXAMPLE 1;                                           
Adult Option 1;    Husband      1244;                 
Adult Option 2;    Yourself       1014;          
Kids Option 3;      355 x 2         710;                                                           
Total Overall Price;   2968                         

EXAMPLE 2;
Adult Option 1;   2 x 1244 = 2488
Kids Option 2;    2 x 244   =   488
Total Overall Cost     2976

EXAMPLE 3;
Adult Option 1;   Husband  1244
Adult Option 2:   Yourself   1014
Kids Option 1:     200 x 2     400
Total Overall Cost       2658

Again, you can mix and match above VHI options whatever way you choose  for each family member, these are just a sample few.

You have plenty of time to re-consider your options before your renewal date.

Apologies again for the errors on 26 Feb.

Snowyb


----------



## fobs (4 Mar 2013)

THanks very much for that imformative post. Will check out these plans and decide om our cover soon. Most likely will switch to Laya.


----------



## Marion (4 Mar 2013)

Is it necessary to cover children on private hospital plans considering there are no private children's hospitals?

Marion


----------



## snowyb (4 Mar 2013)

Marion said:


> Is it necessary to cover children on private hospital plans considering there are no private children's hospitals?
> 
> Marion



Hi,

It's not necessary to cover children on private hospital plans as there are no private children's hospitals.  Having just public cover for children would be more than enough.

However, as an extra option, if your plan has hi-tech cover, both Mater Private and Blackrock Clinic offer a list of all the typical childrens operations and procedures.   This list of paediatric surgery is fully covered in both hospitals, they are not collecting any shortfalls on mid range plans(45% to 65% hi-tech cover with VHI ) also majority of Laya plans with hi-tech cover.   Not sure about Aviva or Glohealth.   Surgery is available for children aged 3 yrs and older.

It's an extra which a lot of people may not be fully aware of, despite actually having the insurance cover.  It may be a route for an earlier appointment for a consultant visit or surgery if required.

Snowyb


----------



## fobs (7 Mar 2013)

THanks so much Snowyb for all your help in deciding on our policy choices.
Have just signed up with Laya (from the 29th of March as advised) and went with My husband - Company CAre plus, Myself - Total health choice, the 2 kids - Essential Connect and it is 205.10 a month for 11 months as advised as will renew March 1st next year. 

Much better cover for cheaper. My renewel notice form VHI was scary expensive for less cover. After over 20 years with VHI finally making the switch!


----------



## snowyb (8 Mar 2013)

Hi fobs,

Glad to hear you were able to make an informed decision that you're 
comfortable with for all the family.

Just a final thing to do, phone or write to VHI Healthcare to inform them you 
are not renewing your policy.

All sorted and on the pig's back for another year.

Snowyb


----------

